# Last Post



## pythonkisses (Nov 25, 2006)

Dont Know Where All Of You Get Off Attacking Me I Posted Like Asked

Where In The Hell Have I Said Within The Post That They
Were Mine ********ing No Where

Where Have I Asked For Money Again No Where

I Passed Everyones Details On To Adam And Ben
What They Do With Them Its Up To Them
All I Have Said Is That I Have Seen The Animals And
Adam Asked Me To Post As He Is Not Yet A Member Here

When Adam And Ben Gets In Here Take It Up With Them.
Don't Know Why They Would Want To Join.


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 25, 2006)

Great, so now some random people have members details. I am not sure what is worse, pinching photos of snakes overseas to pass off as animals coming up for sale in Australia, or passing peoples details onto other people.



Seeya later Pythonkisses.


----------



## cam (Nov 25, 2006)

ciao.


----------



## Nome (Nov 25, 2006)

You said they were on Dutch paper at your father-in-laws place? :lol:. So you've seen these animals that those photos you posted up were taken in 2002 and are in the netherlands, as seen on a website if you click J&C's links, just like the african photos were. Come on Sammie :lol:

Considering you say you do police checks on people and claim you can do so because your family is in the police force even though that's against the privacy act, I find it disturbing that now you have people's personal details. 

Hobby doens't need people like this.

See ya later PK.


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 25, 2006)

believe me lol, i know just how ya feel, give it a week and ull get over it


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 25, 2006)

What's going on??
Is this a personal fued that has unnecessarily gone into public view? Or am I just ignorant?


----------



## cam (Nov 25, 2006)

Nome said:


> You said they were on Dutch paper at your father-in-laws place? :lol:



I thought they were your friends?


Cam


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tatelina said:


> What's going on??



Well where do you start?

Someone did something someone else didn't like. Everyone had a whinge.

Typical day on APS by the looks of it.

So is everyone breathing smoke today or is it just me?

The front is about 4klms north of me. With a light sw due this afternoon.

IsK


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 25, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> Well where do you start?
> 
> Someone did something someone else didn't like. Everyone had a whinge.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha oh is that all? *rolls eyes*
Its not that smoggy in Syd atm..feel sorry for you in the Blue Mountains though..


Are people all going to forgive each other soon?


----------



## Nome (Nov 25, 2006)

Tatelina, if you can be bothered it's this:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=43525


The photos of the animals in question were taken from a netherlands website.

Reason why people are jumping on it is because it involves people's private details and because this isn't the first time from this member.

People getting sick of scammers in the hobby, whatever the reason they do it. It wastes peoples time, just like the $1500 GTP kid on here not long ago.


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

PK,

If going to post constant lies try to remember your story .....PMSL

So how do you explain the pictures taken from that webiste?

First its your mates, before they were taken at your father in-laws....... So Lame!

Im sure you will be back in a few months, so you can attempt to fool a new lot of people.

Cya in 3 months...lol


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 25, 2006)

Where's peterjohnson64 ? He can start the book on how long it takes for Pythonkisses to return.


----------



## cam (Nov 25, 2006)

I put my money on 3 months.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

is this a usual occurance for python kisses


----------



## zulu (Nov 25, 2006)

Wheres the lead,subject matter is lacking?


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

wat is wrong with the ppl on this website lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, some ppl think they are GOD on this site. PK, who cares, just try and keep your nose clean.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

quick to judge, but not quick to actually sit down and listen, they just want their say and thats all that matters to them, what if she was telling the truth, well u all put your foot in it and ruined it for the ppl who actually might have wanted them, thanks to ppl like the judges thats why most ppl have left
kylie


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

I think she has made it hard for people to beleive she is telling the truth given her prior history.


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 25, 2006)

It's interesting to check the membership age of the people offering sympathy and the membership ages of the people that aren't putting up with this, and then question, perhaps the older members know a thing or two more about PK, than the newer members do ??


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

or maybe given our younger age, we respect our elders, lol, not all of us are jackasses looking for attention


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 25, 2006)

lol everyone bang on.

Not for the first time she got caught out telling porkies now she has got the dirts because she got sprung AGAIN.See ya PK,if ya can't be honest there is no great loss.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

i agree with you whitey, good on ya mate


----------



## Gabi_79 (Nov 25, 2006)

So now members of this site condone people trying to scam others? And are slamming the people that aren't putting up with it.

Yeah, makes sense. 

I don't know why this hobby pulls so many dodge people, you would think that most people wouldn't want those kind of people here. Or do you want a site that's no better than petlink?


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 25, 2006)

cuddlykylie said:


> or maybe given our younger age, we respect our elders, lol, not all of us are jackasses looking for attention



*whip noise*


Thanks..I have now read that thread and am trying to not make any assumptions..its a bit hard though when everyone seems to band together! Sheesh!
Hopefully no money or details were taken and no harm was done.


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

Just it its just another story, i cant believe what im seeing, people are defending PK?

Come on, cant you see the photos are 4 years old and stolen from a European website?

She has a histroy of posting photos she has found on the net,. and claiming they are hers.......

This time she took it to the next level


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

Dear gullible bunch,
How could it be possibly true?
For starters she didn't inform anyone in her post that they were an exotic species or that she was advertising them for sale to those members from the Netherlands region only, nor did she reply with that response to any PM's, her response was simply "I have passed on your details to the breeder". As far as anyone who read this thread knows or was concerned they were assumed to be advertised as Australian species (and I am sure there is actually a rule regarding trying to sell exotics on this AUSTRALIAN HERP SITE)

Besides that she 1st made out that they were her friends snakes & then they were housed at her father in-laws & now they are in Netherlands owned by some Adam & Ben dudes (fake names PK sorry, Adam & Ben is not the breeders names, they were bred by the user Wouter Kok from many over seas forums and if you like I can post you links to some of his posts that show the exact same snake). As far as I can see it is all a load of rubbish in order to try & big note herself & grab attention. OH and . Wouter won't be joining, that won't happen because they can not sell offspring here, its illegal to import exotics & they would have better chances advertising them elsewhere on over seas sites. They are not as silly as PK and would know this fact hence they have not been bothered to join yet!


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 25, 2006)

Tatelina said:


> Hopefully no money or details were taken and no harm was done.


 
Yes, details were taken and PK, by her own admission, has passed these members details to a couple of non members.

Who are these guys ? We don't know, the members who's details have been given to strangers don't know either, but it's ok, as apparently PK knows them.


----------



## Nome (Nov 25, 2006)

Wrasse is right, there is a history, a big one. If one member was here, he'd be saying something. The ones that know are at least giving her that courtesy of not bringing up all the other things.

People wouldn't say anything if she just stopped doing this.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> true or not, my care factor is 0% and i wont lose any sleep over it.
> so people stop crying about it, and stop reading her threads if ya got a problem.



i agree 100% with whiteyluvsrum.


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

Did you pass on your details Whitey?....... You seemed to have believed her story..lol


----------



## Nome (Nov 25, 2006)

Whitey, so if someone is trying to carry out yet another BS scam and they've got a history of it and ripping at least one person off, noone should say anything when they try again?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

Nome said:


> Whitey, so if someone is trying to carry out yet another BS scam and they've got a history of it and ripping at least one person off, noone should say anything when they try again?



all whiteyluvsrum is trying to say, is if it dont involve you then stop b.itching about it and get on with life.


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

Its not made up Whitey


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

Whitey, Had a look at her thread, i cant be bothered search for you..................


----------



## Nome (Nov 25, 2006)

I knew the person pretty well who it involved.
 
Mel, I can say what I want and if you've been here for as long as some of us have, you would know why people are saying things. It's obvious to anyone she scammed that thread, what's wrong with warning people off giving her details?

Anyway, I'm out, if exposing a scam on here is wrong by you new people, then so be it.

Sammie, I honestly hope you get some help and I mean that sincerely.


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 25, 2006)

Look, the people she ripped off shouldn't have been mentioned. If they want to speak up, they can. 
The issue here in this thread, started by PK herself, is that she is a scammer and a storyteller. If you want to turn a blind eye to it and allow other members to be sucked into her stories, then step away. Meanwhile, for anyone else that cares to find out what she has done, do an archive search. For those that don't care, don't. No skin off my nose. The warning has been sent.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

hmmmmm.........interesting......i am sooo bloody confused on this site...


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

yes, but because of the ridiculousness of these ppl, 3 nice ppl have left the site and are telling others to leave too


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

cuddlykylie said:


> yes, but because of the ridiculousness of these ppl, 3 nice ppl have left the site and are telling others to leave too



Like who???


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

well i dont think we'll see oddie again, nor will we see pk and another person left during the week, someone who had, had enough of all the ridicule and aggressiveness, displayed in everyone


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

Well you may think that, but i say PK is a "nice" person at all for trying to scam people, i hope she does leave this time................................

Why do you want a con artist to stay??:


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 25, 2006)

I told you, peterjohnson64 needs to keep the book on how long they are gone for. These threats of leaving are a common occurance.

Relax Kylie, they aren't really gone.


----------



## Nome (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll just say this...Wrasse is right, it shouldn't have been mentioned. I only heard the other party's side anyway, initially I didn't want to believe it. But seen enough lying and BS by her since to have made my own judgement on the truth of it. That's all you can do. If anyone really cares, they can do an archive search on it. But dont' flame people for warning people about giving their details to someone like that, or for warning on the authenticity of that thread.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

meh


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

Give us a hint what to do a search on.... Key words etc ?


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

wat


----------



## NarcD (Nov 25, 2006)

Ive been reading this site for a number of years now, and i can remember a few incidents involving PK over the years. 

I dont know why people have been sucked into her tricks once again. 

Someone tried to stop her a while ago, but due to the flirting and winking she was doing with most of the male members, they were pretty much all on her side and backing her up. 

She is deffinately a pathological liar, and i think someone has already said it, but i'll repeat the fact that most likely even she doesnt know whats real or made up anymore. 

Lies always come undone, and this persons have come undone many times. 

But, believe what you will, cause what ive read over the years coming from PK's finger tips is definately fairy tale stuff.


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

all thread my PK, come on JC you know the ones she has done s


----------



## Greebo (Nov 25, 2006)

Last post? yes...I think that is a very good idea indeed.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

lol


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

Greebo said:


> Last post? yes...I think that is a very good idea indeed.



i think i will play it safe and agree with Greebo


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 25, 2006)

Python kisses brought this on herself by her own actions,
she has a problem and should get it sorted ,


----------



## OuZo (Nov 25, 2006)

Whitey why should anyone reveal the other person's info just to satisfy your curiosity? You've been here 2 months - how can you question the honesty of members who have been here for years and seen it all? I say we all just make a note of the people who have defended pk and remember not to warn them in future if we see them getting sucked into a scam. Fair?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

i have to agree with whitey on this...
how can we believe what PK has done if no one tells us or proves it to us.


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

OuZo said:


> Whitey why should anyone reveal the other person's info just to satisfy your curiosity? You've been here 2 months - how can you question the honesty of members who have been here for years and seen it all? I say we all just make a note of the people who have defended pk and remember not to warn them in future if we see them getting sucked into a scam. Fair?





Spot On,
Geez, you cant even warn people of a scam these days..................


What proof do you want Whitey? Seriously search threads she has "started", although i imagine some may have been canned.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 25, 2006)

The facts are none of your business


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

OuZo said:


> The facts are none of your business



hmm somebody is rather fiesty today. 
and i suppose the facts are your business instead are they. ??????????


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> im not asking for any personal info, people are claiming that pk ripped money off people. there is no proof?



Things happen outside the realms of this forum Whitey, but still involve the members.

You may not find the proof your looking for on a thread, but i thought you didnt even care??


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2006)

Whitey, she didnt rip me off, so ill let the person/s she did speak if they wish.................

Anyways, the scammer has been suspended, so its all over now,......lol


----------



## nuggets (Nov 25, 2006)

this stuffs better than big brother.....i love it and will always comeback.......PK should be banned but will it stop her from sighing up with differnt name???? i think not ..as a comunity we will only survive if we have each others backs, and if letting each other know about doggie people is wrong them were all doomed......


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL It seems u aren't entitled to your own opinion on this site and pple can't mind their own friggin business - even crap that isn't posted anywhere on threads is getting pm'd to me. There is a circle of women on this site that clearly like bitching behind backs and shoving their noses in where it doesn't belong and frankly i'm not going to be nice and take it anymore - if u have something to say - pm me or email me at [email protected] otherwise, leave it out of the posts and leave me the hell alone.

Teni


Teni


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL That started out as an observation and turned into a rant/vent. Ah well



Teni


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree with Nome....I have red her threads and have made my judjement, and yep, her being gone is the best idea yet...I dont understand though how some people can defend her when the facts are right in her thread, pictures and what has been said by her after the thread...

@ kylie (i think it was you) Oddie aint gone, i was posting to er yesterday...


----------



## Jen (Nov 25, 2006)

so jerry springer!


----------



## zulu (Nov 25, 2006)

*re Last*

You are all treating Pythonkisses of telling porkys cause she owns a pig !!! shame Shame Shame. Lolz


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

She owns a pig?


Teni


----------



## zulu (Nov 25, 2006)

*re Last*



Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> She owns a pig?
> 
> 
> Teni


 Yes thats in General Herps My new babys this week,its miniature named Boo Boo, yep get to close to a pig and the porkys start coming out,lifes a bitch!!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 25, 2006)

hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## spottie (Nov 25, 2006)

And I Think She Said It Lives In Side Aswell


----------



## Dragoness (Nov 25, 2006)

how do I miss all this drama..... Ive gotta start reading every single thread!!

Cheers


----------



## Nome (Nov 25, 2006)

The person who claims they were ripped off posted up here many times warning about it. Some were deleted by mods, some were left by mods. Enough people who were here at the time know about it, as well as witnesses to it - she never responded with her side of the story, so all we have to go on was the other parties anyway, but most drew their own conclusions from her subsequent behaviour here. 

I think it's irrelevant now however, I think this thread should die or go away, she's now suspended and not here to respond, so i personally think it's unfair for it to continue.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 25, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> you have nothing ouzo? is that all you got?
> why post on a public forum?
> im asking where on the threads, she has taken money?
> just one simply question is all im asking?


 
Lol, you're funny :lol:  

Where did I say it was my business Mel? I was here when it happened - were you?


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 26, 2006)

ok


----------



## mertle (Nov 26, 2006)

Well it just looks like too many new members are agreeng with each other and havn't been around long enough to know better.

If someone tries to scam (more than once!) on a site like this, then good riddence.

And to the new members, just because you have been here 5 mins doesn't mean you know what your talking about , I think the older members know alot more on this issue, get your experience on here before shooting your typing fingers off.

OHH and go ahead, have a go at me if that's what floats your boats


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 26, 2006)

hahaha, im only pretty new to the site...but im agreeing with the "veterans"...any scammer and obvious liar should be booted of the site, whether from a mod/admin or just by public pressure...


----------



## dellywatts (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm only newish.....I have been quite on the matter but this is what it think.... see ya later scammer!


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2006)

*re Last*

Your all being cruel! Can we have one minute silence for the pig please,i miss the little guy!


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 26, 2006)

zulu said:


> Your all being cruel! Can we have one minute silence for the pig please,i miss the little guy!



Todays pig,tomorrows bacon I say !!!!


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2006)

*re Last*



Ramsayi said:


> Todays pig,tomorrows bacon I say !!!!


 LOL Ramsayi,around here you get a big send of on the Last and Goodbye posts,like a wake,if onley we were more considerate in the victims living APS years,sirens.....the pig has two minutes to leave the house...this is an eviction!


----------



## thomas (Nov 26, 2006)

Popularity and feeling wanted through the internet is a sad way of life...go and get some real relationships started that people are happy with the real you. Good luck


----------



## thomas (Nov 26, 2006)

wooo hooo i was the 100th reply...do i get a prize????


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 26, 2006)

i'm just a little curious why this thread is still open... people love the heat that its creating or...?


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 26, 2006)

zulu said:


> LOL Ramsayi,around here you get a big send of on the Last and Goodbye posts,like a wake,if onley we were more considerate in the victims living APS years,sirens.....the pig has two minutes to leave the house...this is an eviction!



Haha,
forgot to ask you before was it a potbelly or a bush variety? :shock:


----------



## benji (Nov 26, 2006)

This site is becoming a cult. Its here so we can share information, discuss herps etc. Its not a home and away set. Ease up on the drama!
As for peoples little outbursts and whinges of late, fighting on the internet is not cool. It takes no guts. Its like competing in the special olympics even if you win you're still a retard. 
As for this thread, who ever the hell posted it, do you feel better now? Who gives 3 apes if your not going to post any more. Do you want a standing ovation?Its a few words of self gratification. No-one cares. Either post something interesting or stop taking up valuable forum space. Someones new snake or enclosure just got run off the main page. Now they are going to have to bump it and destroy the cycle. Or not bump and no-one will be able to enjoy what they're enjoying. 
I hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend too.


----------



## Rennie (Nov 26, 2006)

Hopefully the crispy variety with eggs. MMMMMMMMM bacon


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 26, 2006)

benji said:


> This site is becoming a cult. Its here so we can share information, discuss herps etc. Its not a home and away set. Ease up on the drama!
> As for peoples little outbursts and whinges of late, fighting on the internet is not cool. It takes no guts. Its like competing in the special olympics even if you win you're still a retard.
> As for this thread, who ever the hell posted it, do you feel better now? Who gives 3 apes if your not going to post any more. Do you want a standing ovation?Its a few words of self gratification. No-one cares. Either post something interesting or stop taking up valuable forum space. Someones new snake or enclosure just got run off the main page. Now they are going to have to bump it and destroy the cycle. Or not bump and no-one will be able to enjoy what they're enjoying.
> I hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend too.




No offence, but you just red and posted on this thread so does that mean you are a retard too???

Not trying to start an argument, but i thought id ask, considering your whinging about the whingin...

peace...
Ash...


----------



## swampie (Nov 26, 2006)

Comparing this thread to competing in the special olympics is not cool.


----------



## OdessaStud (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote: Benji: It takes no guts. Its like competing in the special olympics even if you win you're still a retard. 
What a horrible thing to say,the people who compete in the special olympics deserve to be respected not called nasty names like you did.I hope you never have a special needs child,
Odie 
Sorry to post out of topic but I couldnt hold my tounge on that one....


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 27, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Quote: Benji: It takes no guts. Its like competing in the special olympics even if you win you're still a retard.
> What a horrible thing to say,the people who compete in the special olympics deserve to be respected not called nasty names like you did.I hope you never have a special needs child,
> Odie
> Sorry to post out of topic but I couldnt hold my tounge on that one....



I totally agree, and no probs for posting out of topic...I think it was well said...


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 27, 2006)

swampie said:


> Comparing this thread to competing in the special olympics is not cool.



agreed, what the hell is that about


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 27, 2006)

*gets shot gun out*


*loads with thread killing bullet*


hehehe actually I don't mind..as long as useless threads don't slow the server down.
I've kinda forgotten what all of this was about...oh that's right. Someone whos telling fibs..

I bet she's still reading this though..and loving the attention.


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nahh... the comment made by *Benji* was more than likely made with direct inspiration from a picture people were throwing around a couple of days ago with the humorous description of "APS Today" and what he said was almost exactly what it said and it was a picture of a "special" child running...

no originality... just a post for the sake of posting and trying to get noticed, seen, heard or liked...

*Tateline -* she's not really the focus anymore i dont think... i dont think there is a focus anymore LOL


----------

